

Hackers hit Philippines websites amid China dispute - sparknlaunch12
http://phys.org/news/2012-04-hackers-philippines-websites-china-dispute.html

======
GigabyteCoin
I would like to know how anybody thinks they can determine the nationality of
a hacker smart enough to penetrate government websites in the year 2012.

